# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Khám phá các tour du lịch khuyến mãi trong và ngoài nước

## achaulong

Công ty du lịch Rồng Á Châu
35 Hoang Hoa Tham Street, Ward 13, Tan Binh Dist., HCMC


Liên hệ: 0907.670.994 ( Ms. Hằng )
Email : hangdaoasiandragon@gmail.com



Khám phá Angkor huyền bí & đất nước Cambodia (4 ngày 3 đêm)
PHNOMPENH *– SIEMRIEP
· Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm
· Khởi hành: thứ tư, thứ năm hàng tuần
· Phương tiện: đi, về bằng xe
· Thưởng thức các món đặc sản Campuchia
· Tham quan kỳ quan thứ 7 của thế giới
· Giá tour : 165$/PAX
Xem chi tiết : To




Khám phá Bangkok - Pattaya (6 ngày 5 đêm)
BANGKOK - PATTAYA
· Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm
· Khởi hành: vào các ngày 5,14,18,23 của tháng 10/2011
· Phương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bay(TK 69G 20:30 – TK 68G 15:20)
· Giá tour : 330$/PAX
Xem chi tiết : To



Liên hệ: 0907.670.994 ( Ms. Hằng)
Email : hangdaoasiandragon@gmail.com



Khám phá Bangkok - Pattaya (5 ngày 4 đêm)
BANGKOK - PATTAYA
· Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm
· Khởi hành: 2,9,16,23 của tháng 10/2011
· Phương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bay (QR 617 23:25 – QR 616 13:05)
· Thưởng thức các món đặc sản của Thái Lan.
· Tham quan các địa danh nỗi tiếng .
· Giá tour : 298$/PAX
Xem chi tiết : To



Du lịch Phú Quốc - Giá khuyến mãi (3 ngày 2 đêm)
ĐẢO PHÚ QUỐC
· Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm
· Khởi hành: mỗi ngày
· Phương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bay
· Thưởng thức các món đặc sản của Phú Quốc.
· Tham quan các địa danh nỗi tiếng như : Hồ tiêu, nhà thùng nước mắm, rượu sim, suối tranh, làng chài Hàm Ninh, chùa Sư Muôn, ngọc trai Việt Úc, bãi Sao, dinh Cậu, ...
Xem chi tiết : To


MŨI NÉ PHAN THIẾT - VUI LỄ HALLOWEEN
· Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm
· Khởi hành: 29 - 30/10-/2011
· Phương tiện: Đi về bằng ô tô
· Giá tour : 1.650.000 VND/Khách
Xem chi tiết : To



Liên hệ: 0907.670.994 ( Ms. Hằng )
Email : hangdaoasiandragon@gmail.com

----------

